
WHO Walks Back Claim That Asymptomatic Patients Can’t Spread Coronavirus - ilamont
https://apnews.com/e1e4f3edddb5cfd3ebe8006287380634
======
loons2
Actual healine: The Latest: WHO expert clarifies remarks on virus spread

Obviously if you're asymptomatic, you're not a patient.

